# New Seatbelt Law



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Urgent Notice: 
There is a New Seat Belt Law which takes effect January 1, 2010


This becomes effective January 1, 2010 in ALL parts of the UK. 

The National Highway Safety Council has done extensive testing on a newly Designed seat belt.



Results show that accidents can be reduced by as much as 45% 

when the belt is properly installed. 

Correct Installation is illustrated below....... 

Please pass on to family and friends. 

THIS MAY HELP SAVE A LIFE !


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I like it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*new seatbelt law*

about time to ! .      
MERRT XMAS TO ALL
GEOMAR


----------

